# Brokers I can use together with Ninjatrader for Futures with good Margin



## warcious (22 June 2017)

Hello Ozzie Traders,

Which brokers can I use that would offer me connectivity and chart trading using Ninjatrader that would allow me good intraday margin if I live in Australia?

IB (interactive brokers) does not offer any margin accounts for individual traders, and also their intraday margins are very high.

Ninjatrader brokerage does not offer any Futures trading on the SFE, SGX and HKFE exchanges in Asia-Pacific region.


----------



## traderxxx (22 June 2017)

hi warcious
what is it that you would want to do in regards to ib and sfe?


----------



## warcious (22 June 2017)

traderxxx said:


> hi warcious
> what is it that you would want to do in regards to ib and sfe?




I would like to trade Futures on margin as my account is not over 20k.
IB does not offer any margin on any instruments in Australia.
I am thinking about AMP


----------



## traderxxx (22 June 2017)

you should only need  10k to open an account with ib.
you can then trade the aust. spi,
there platform should let you take extra positions if you
plan on being out by the end of the day.


----------

